# Peligro de Seguridad en especial en el IoT



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hola amigos, quiero compartir con Ustedes este artículo de interés si les interesa el tema de como la con seguridad eterna batalla entre aquellos que atacan, los hackers, y aquellos que tratan de hacer la vida de los hackers mas difícil.

El artículo trata el tema desde el punto de vista de los semiconductores presentando una serie de técnicas de ataque y de las medidas para dificultarlos. El tema es de gran importancia, porque en el IoT todo esta conectado a la red y por lo tanto todo puede ser un punto de entrada para un atacante.

Mi puntito de los hipervisores, ver otros hilos moos en el foro, es una en la larga lista!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2016)

Lean esto del CERT:
https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/alerts/TA16-288A


----------



## capitanp (Oct 20, 2016)

Yo dejo esto por aca....


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Oct 20, 2016)

El video y el canal de YouTube de esa empresa da información de muy alta calidad. El foco del video está en el aspecto de la vulnerabilidad de sistemas industriales y de sus componentes. A la vez muy correctamente se dedica a la vulnerabilidad de los canales de comunicación usados.

Aplicando lo muy profesionalmente presentado en el video del ámbito empresarial/industrial al mundo de los IoT, se puede tener una primera impresión sobre la vulnerabilidad de sistemas embebidos como lo son todos los sistemas IoT.

Muy válido y implicándonos a aquellos de nosotros que se dedican a la electrónica y que en el ámbito de nuestros experimentos usamos canales de comunicación inalámbricos como lo es el WiFi y la conexión o el acceso desde la nube, desde el Internet.

Lo primero es que hay que activar los procesos de protección que reducen la vulnerabilidad. Lo segundo es cambiar los valores de parámetros de los "default" y de no usar claves inseguras.

Durante mis primeros pasos con la placa Raspi aprendí el acceder y controlar mis placas Raspi por conexión inalámbrica. Empecé, pero de forma inconsistente, a usar protocolos de seguridad, como "ssh", secure shell. También utilicé un proveedor gratuito para asignar una dirección para cada placa y registrarla en un "DNS". El DNS me permite acceder la placa no por su dirección IP, sino por un nombre gracias al DNS. Por ese canal y en algún momento durante mis experimentos, no quiero negar la posibilidad que hubiera dejado el entorno activo durante toda una noche, alguien o algo logro penetrar mi PC con Windows 7 Ultimate rindiendolo imposible de usar.

Resulta que nuestros sistemas embebidos y aquellos de IoT tienen recursos de hardware y software muy limitados, en comparación a un PC y hasta a una placa Raspi. Pero tal cual me ocurrió en mi taller, alguien o algo usó mi entorno de experimentos para desde las componentes que uso en mis experimentos y por los canales de comunicación inalámbrica que uso ataco mi PC con éxito!

Fue el reconocer la causa por la cual mi sistema fue atacado con éxito, que estoy demorando el seguir con mis experimentos para aprender el como hacer las inicializaciones de forma de lograr un mínimo de vulnerabilidad.

El artículo, para el cual publiqué en enlace al abrir este hilo, trata de forma muy completa el entorno que se presenta en sistemas del IoT. El IoT es de especial importancia por 4 razones importantes:

1. Los sistemas IoT son sistemas accesibles desde el Internet y usan esto por definición.
2. Los sistemas IoT son sistemas embebidos con la consecuencia de los recursos limitados para reducir la vulnerabilidad.
3. Los sistemas IoT van a estar presentes en miles de millones de unidades!
4. Los sistemas IoT por definición no tienen seguridad física, son accesibles para atacantes!

De los múltiples elementos que se pueden usar y configurar para reducir la vulnerabilidad yo ahora estoy incluyendo la senda de la virtualización por medio del uso de hipervisores! Esto es tanto de interés intelectual para mí, como es el mantenerme al día en los desarrollos de reducción de la vulnerabilidad de sistemas IoT.
Cierro esto indicando que toda comunicación tiene lugar mínimo entre algo que manda datos y algo que los recibe. Así el tema de la vulnerabilidad y de su reducción siempre tiene que atender ambos lados envueltos en una comunicación!


----------

